# Ryan's ADA 120-P Nature Aquarium



## George Farmer (22 Mar 2017)

I visited Ryan (Thang To) yesterday...


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2017)

Stunning...a work of art.


----------



## rebel (22 Mar 2017)

Picks jaw off floor.


----------



## Nelson (22 Mar 2017)

Stunning .


----------



## xim (22 Mar 2017)

Very relaxing to look at.


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2017)

wonderful tank and video!
That shimmering is beautiful!
cheers


----------



## BBogdan (23 Mar 2017)

Stunning !


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Mar 2017)

Love it.
Very nice indeed.


----------



## GHNelson (26 Mar 2017)

Amazing.....Beautiful.....Exceptional......Aquascape!.......


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Mar 2017)

Thank guys. Glad you guy like it. Your welcome to see it for you self before i strip it down


----------



## Aleksej (26 Mar 2017)

Beautiful. Is the large plant to right growing emersed? Species?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Mar 2017)

Aleksej said:


> Beautiful. Is the large plant to right growing emersed? Species?


That is a lucky bamboo plant


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Mar 2017)

Very nice Ryan,can look at the vid again and again


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Mar 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> Very nice Ryan,can look at the vid again and again


thank you. I going to try record video my self about 5 or 10 mins long


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Mar 2017)

awesome ryan...
I really needto frame myself and scape the signature. cashflow and personal things keep getting in the way


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Mar 2017)

Andy Thurston said:


> awesome ryan...
> I really needto frame myself and scape the signature. cashflow and personal things keep getting in the way


Cheers buddy


----------

